# Getting past lock screen



## DeeCeeEll (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello
Do you answer questions on Android Tablets?
I recently purchased a GoClever QUANTUM 785 7.5 Dual Core Tablet and I decided to try unlocking with a password by using a phrase and taking the first letter from each word of the phrase as a password. I forgot which phrase I used and now I cannot get into my tablet, it's just a never ending circle - it does not come up with "forgotten your password" Can anybody help me please?

Best regards
Derek Langridge


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sorry we cannot assist in bypassing passwords here 
please see out rules - you recently agreed to 
http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


> Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with (or ways to bypass) a forgotten or unknown password, personal identification number (PIN) or any other type of access code that may be required on a computer, mobile device or web site. As there is no way to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


----------

